# Pumilio and auratus?



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, so first off, i have had my fair shair of scoldings from multispecies questions and do not want to start this again.  I swear, this is a one time occasion: how safe is it to keep auratus campana and pumilio bastimentos together. I am only asking because i heard they cohabitate in the wild and occupy different niches. I have had experience with auratus before but never pumilio. The tank size would be 29 gallon standard fish tank, i know that is not big for darts but it would be heavily planted. I was hoping for 1 sexed pair of campana and 1 sexed pair of bastimentos. Also, if the pumilio breed, will the auratus eat the eggs or froglets? I am not looking to start a debate, please no arguing. Also, i hear that different colored cemetary bastimentos can be mixed because they are still the same morph. Is this true? I am a little skeptical because of the scoldings i got from trying to mix different colored frogs. I have done research on both of these frogs and will continue to do research. All feedback appreciated, thanks!


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I would go with one or the other. If you are set on both do two seperate enclosures 29 gallons ismt big enough to simulate what these frogs would have in the wild.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

scoy said:


> I would go with one or the other. If you are set on both do two seperate enclosures 29 gallons ismt big enough to simulate what these frogs would have in the wild.


Okay thanks, thats my answer and we can leave it at that.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

how about a 150-200 gal same question?


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yah, lol , i get it


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Asad

Most of the multicolored Basti are indeed able to be mixed. 

While it is 'possible' one might have one of the specific locales of Basti that have more uniform coloring [Red Frog Beach for instance], it is unlikely.

Most arrive on our shores mixed, and you will indeed find out that if/when they breed various colored froglets are produced also.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

By the way its okay to ask questions. If anyone gets mad at you for wanting to learn there idiots. These frogs do inhabit the same area. Just each type would carve out there own little niches and its not something you can recreate with a fish tank.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

scoy said:


> By the way its okay to ask questions. If anyone gets mad at you for wanting to learn there idiots. These frogs do inhabit the same area. Just each type would carve out there own little niches and its not something you can recreate with a fish tank.


Thanks, but I'll admit, I asked too many and some were rather stupid.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Bastis and campañas do not inhabit the same área.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Same country


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I choose Bastis over the auratus, can someone tell me rough dimensions and gallonage for 1.2 trio? Also, I know trios cause a decline in breeding but are there major aggression problems with female Bastis? It is still possible to breed in a trio, right?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Your 29 gallon set up verticaly will be fine for a trio. Just make sure you get true trio onw male and two females. Male pums are very territorial. Also do your research with this being your first pumilio. You going to need a very high level of micro fauna for if or when you get babies. Look into Dougs clay for your tank, its well worth the price.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks, don't worry, I won't jump in. The 29 gal is already set up horizontally. Is a 20 gal standard vertical too small? If so, I can look around for bigger.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I think a 20 high verticly is okay, nothing smaller . The bigger the better tho.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Rightio thanks bud. I'll settle with that and maybe upgrade in the future


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

The hort 29 would also be fine for the pumilio


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Which is better for a trio, the 20 vert or 29 horizontal?


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

The 29 is better. More floor space for much needed leaf litter and a bigger population of springtails and isopods. All 3 of those things are a must for pums.


Casper


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

You don't need to set up tanks as a vert for Pums, more floor space and more space period is better, a standard 20 high is great for a pair...and anything bigger, but they will do OK in smaller tanks as well. If you do use a vert they will utilize that high up space as well as long as there is cover in that area. If you can create a ledge in the tank, somewhere where they can climb up and be high with a little floor space is also good. My Pums will utilize all of the planted areas of a tank, high and low.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

That pretty much goes for most thumbs aswell.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

This is a good example, both of these tanks have an area 4" or 5" x 4" or 5" square on the ledges in the back corners, the frogs then have the floor of the tank, a small elevation on that and then a ledge a few inches higher, almost all of my frogs utilize most of that space. The only frogs I remember not using the floor were a pair of Vanzo's I had, they were always up high and only rarely would I see them on the floor of the tank.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Those tanks look really nice. I like the look with a good centerpiece planted well with no background, I'm gonna have to try that for my next built. Also its funny how each pair of frogs have the own personalities and preferences cause I have a pair of vanzos thats the exact opposite.


----------

